# Banded Rooster.



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Got this a couple days ago on private property, in the middle of BFE, in a northern prairie state. I called the number on the band and gave my Info to a recording. I've gotten a few banded ducks and geese but never a rooster. Pretty cool.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know much about it but Field & Stream had an add in the november issue about South Dakota banding 100 birds. One of those bands is worth a $1,000,000. If you were hunting anywhere near Aberdeen SD keep your fingers crossed. Tell me that wouldnt be just the coolest thing ever!! go out doing something you love, shoot a beautiful rooster and get rich simply by being on point when pulling the trigger. Now there's a fantasy to dream about every night.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I had red that Cabelas in the Midwest doest a big contest where they release banded birds and each band is some awesome prize and one band is a huge cash payout. so wishin you the best of luck and +2 to what Tiger said.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I havn't heard anything yet. BTW I'm no where near Aberdeen. I'm in north central NoDak.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I won a hat and a T-shirt, I guess it's better then a poke in the eye.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's pretty awesome to get a banded rooster.... a free hat and t-shirt isn't a bad thing for doing something that you love!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

That is aweosme!! Congrats on the hat and shirt!


----------

